# Whats the best glass cleaner?



## Black Bat

Whats the best glass cleaner?

Some leave white powder residue, some never seem to dry quickly, some leave more marks than you started with. What are your experiances?

Black Bat


----------



## Darranvps

According to some Car magazines - Comma produce the best.
However - did you ever see a professional window cleaner using a spray?
Chamois leather, suitably damp - depending on how dirty the internal windows are, then simply dry with a Scrim - which is a cloth window cleaners have used since the 60s for cleaning glass. You can find scrim for sale on many window cleaning products websites, but be warned it needs to be boiled and washed out about 5 times before it will stop leaving bits of the cloth on the glass, but once you get the cloth just right, theres nothing better.


----------



## Cliff

I use Stoners invisible glass cleaner from Motorgeek, great stuff. 
I have some Eiznett (sp?) glass polish but I am yet to try it.


----------



## PugIain

I use AG fast glass.A little spray on a cloth and wipe over.Job done.
People fall into the trap of using way too much and it ends up smearing all over.


----------



## deanchilds

I use a combo of Dg Water spot remover and then IPA. Results are amazing!


----------



## Avanti

Black Bat said:


> Whats the best glass cleaner?
> 
> Some leave white powder residue, some never seem to dry quickly, some leave more marks than you started with. What are your experiances?
> 
> Black Bat


I think when you are referring to powder, you may mean glass polish?
This occurs if too much is used during application, so you can't really blame that on the product. 

marks are left when too much product is applied or the cloth is contaminated with other matter so again that can't be blamed on the product 

IME AG FG is the bench mark, you 'may' get better but will cost a lot more.
If you don't like the price, the blue wizz glass cleaner is also good, some contain ammonia (which is not always good to use inside the close proximity of the car interior) but is good for exterior) some contain IPA some vinegar , some also include detergents.
Application and technique is more important than the product itself.
If you find a product taking time to dry, apply that and vacuum the car before removing with a different cloth.
For glass cleaner fluid I favour using plain paper (not kitchen roll) to apply.
Glass polish I favour usuing a stockingnette cloth to apply, use a fress microfibre to remove for a crystal clear finish. :thumb:


----------



## Avanti

Darranvps said:


> According to some Car magazines - Comma produce the best.
> However - did you ever see a professional window cleaner using a spray?
> Chamois leather, suitably damp - depending on how dirty the internal windows are, then simply dry with a Scrim - which is a cloth window cleaners have used since the 60s for cleaning glass. You can find scrim for sale on many window cleaning products websites, but be warned it needs to be boiled and washed out about 5 times before it will stop leaving bits of the cloth on the glass, but once you get the cloth just right, theres nothing better.


The guys at autoglass also recommends Comma glass cleaner, I have never tried it as I am getting success with other products.


----------



## trenchfoot

I use Meguiars and love it!

I get far better results using paper to clean the glass rather than cloths. By paper, I mean the stuff that comes on a big roll and is usually light blue in colour.

The RAF provide canopy cleaning cloths which are a non abrasive lint-free cloth used for the final polish, but where you would get such a cloth in civvy street I really don't know


----------



## chrisc

glass glow as if its a quike 
silver screen as if am doing a top job


----------



## Elliott19864

I used Meguiars last touch to wipe windows down. It works an absolute treat, removes water marks, grease, dirt from the window rubbers, trim gels, drys streak free too.

I beleive windows dont really benefit from a polish, they dont get any 'shinier' IMO anyway.


----------



## cjm

+1 for the last touch, i've just started using it for this and its very good


----------



## robertdon777

Autobrites Crystal Clear, better than AG fastglass. I hate cleaning interior glass but this stuff makes it much easier.


----------



## Guest

I can't see how megs last touch is the best for glass - it contains silicone and waxes which is exacly what "proper" glass cleaners don't use as their claim to fame 

It's quite good for cleaning it i've found, but if I wanted a crystal clear glass I would use a proper glass cleaner. and I certainly wouldn't use it on interior glass.


----------



## Avanti

G220 said:


> I can't see how megs last touch is the best for glass - it contains silicone and waxes which is exacly what "proper" glass cleaners don't use as their claim to fame
> 
> It's quite good for cleaning it i've found, but if I wanted a crystal clear glass I would use a proper glass cleaner. and I certainly wouldn't use it on interior glass.


Well spotted and unless it was a typo from the poster, just echoes some of the BS that too often floats around on the forum from time to time


----------



## Bluetacker

Sounds a bit simple I know, but Megs Detailer Concentrate has always done the job for me.


----------



## PWOOD

I had no glass cleaner a month back so went to the household products and used MR Muscle Glass cleaner (new batch) and it did the job perfect at half the price of AG Fast Glass. Maybe it was a fluke that I got no smears. 

I read somewhere a while ago that household stuff affected the tint in windows over time but I fail to see how this would occur, especially as AG Glass Polish is likely far more abusive in any case.


----------



## Guest

PWOOD said:


> I had no glass cleaner a month back so went to the household products and used MR Muscle Glass cleaner (new batch) and it did the job perfect at half the price of AG Fast Glass. Maybe it was a fluke that I got no smears.
> 
> *I read somewhere a while ago that household stuff affected the tint in windows over time but I fail to see how this would occur, especially as AG Glass Polish is likely far more abusive in any case.*


That sounds logical to me, however it should be worth noting that you aren't supposed to use AG CGP on tinted windows, even when you do though, there is no problems with the tinting (at least not in my experience), maybe if you are doing it every week for a year.

I think Mr muscle glass cleaner is good too, very good at dissolving grease and evaporates nicely


----------



## Avanti

G220 said:


> That sounds logical to me, however it should be worth noting that you aren't supposed to use AG CGP on tinted windows, even when you do though, there is no problems with the tinting (at least not in my experience), maybe if you are doing it every week for a year.
> 
> I think Mr muscle glass cleaner is good too, very good at dissolving grease and evaporates nicely


When you say tint, do you mean after market tint film? I can't see how factory tint would be affected as the glass molecules are 'tinted' not simply a coating over the glass.


----------



## Guest

Avanti said:


> When you say tint, do you mean after market tint film? I can't see how factory tint would be affected as the glass molecules are 'tinted' not simply a coating over the glass.


The official line is often "don't use abrasive glass cleaner on tinted windows" in the BMW handbook is something similar to "don't use any abrasive or any glass cleaner on the factor tinted windows on the inside - use a nonabrasive diluted washing up liquid and water".

I agree what you say, but thats often the official line :thumb:


----------



## pritesh

What would be a good cleaner if one has tints then? Not the facotry tints but the film type.


----------



## Avanti

pritesh said:


> What would be a good cleaner if one has tints then? Not the facotry tints but the film type.


Chav car glass cleaner :lol: 
Seriously though, you can use glass cleaner just be sensible with it's use or as I understand, a light addition of warm mild soapy water :thumb:


----------



## Avanti

G220 said:


> The official line is often "don't use abrasive glass cleaner on tinted windows" in the BMW handbook is something similar to "don't use any abrasive or any glass cleaner on the factor tinted windows on the inside - use a nonabrasive diluted washing up liquid and water".
> 
> I agree what you say, but thats often the official line :thumb:


The glass polishes I use have kaonilite in them not aluminium oxide, and they are not required often 2 or 3 times a year, between that just glass spray is sufficient enough when required.


----------



## RefinedDetails

RoverIain said:


> I use AG fast glass.A little spray on a cloth and wipe over.Job done.
> People fall into the trap of using way too much and it ends up smearing all over.


Yep, I have to agree with Iain here, many people use way to much product.

I am a big fan of *Autobrite Glass Polish*. Great shine as well!

I have used *Meguiars NXT Glass* before with success, but it isn't even comparable to *Autobrite's* product.


----------



## Refined Detail

Most the time I will use AS glass clear spray, sometimes I will use AS Silverscreen, normally if the glass has a few stubborn bits on it. Yet to find anything particularly effective on baked on water marks though.


----------



## The Doctor

Rich H said:


> Most the time I will use AS glass clear spray, sometimes I will use AS Silverscreen, normally if the glass has a few stubborn bits on it. Yet to find anything particularly effective on baked on water marks though.


Must say i absolutely love Silver Screen. I used to hate cleaning the glass but i now love it!


----------



## Refined Detail

The Doctor said:


> Must say i absolutely love Silver Screen. I used to hate cleaning the glass but i now love it!


It is pretty good, predominantly because it really does seem to help prevent misting, but other than that, I hate glass polishing :lol:


----------



## Black Bat

trenchfoot said:


> I use Meguiars and love it!
> 
> I get far better results using paper to clean the glass rather than cloths. By paper, I mean the stuff that comes on a big roll and is usually light blue in colour.
> 
> The RAF provide canopy cleaning cloths which are a non abrasive lint-free cloth used for the final polish, but where you would get such a cloth in civvy street I really don't know


AAH...being a memeber of the MOB as well I should of thought of that. I have only used them for bulling my shoes. I'm just off to see a friendly stacker!


----------



## trenchfoot

LMAO 

Pointless going to the blanket folding types - they'll tell you their stock answer for everything... "You can't have that mate - somebody might need it"  







Yeah those canopy-cloths were good for shoes and the blue 'Kimwipe' was jolly good for your windows on bull-nights. It now does my car windows very nicely


----------



## Geetarman

I like rain x foaming glass cleaner, but then I am a newbie, but it does the job for me!


----------



## jimmyman

is Silver Screen in a spray form?


----------



## squeal

nielsens blue window cleaner...nothing comes close


----------



## The Doctor

jimmyman said:


> is Silver Screen in a spray form?


No its a polish but its really easy on/off. It almost evaporates away leaving little behind to remove and no dust.


----------



## nicks16v

I have used almost all of them, but this weekend I found a bottle of my old Zym.l glass cleaner, so I tried it as my dad had finished my Stoners, and hand on heart it was amazing.It didnt even need buffing off, spray on wipe off and perfect glass. I had totslly forgotten about it, but once this bit runs out I will be getting some more, its just so effortless. I think its called Glas, and you have to dilute it.


----------



## ahaydock

For me its Megs Glass Concentrate Cleaner, been using it years now with now problems :thumb:


----------



## Sandro

Megs NXT glass cleaner is my first choice, i have AG Fast glass but dont get along with it as well as NXT.

ive used Last Touch on the outside of glass and it works great as said previously. never on the inside though.


----------



## Danno1975

*Mr Muscle/Windowlean*

I have always used the above and get good results, Windowlean is a bit better.

Since learning about MF cloths I have found the performance even better, I mean glass is glass is it not regardless of it being a mirror, in a car or attached to your house.

I also use window cleaner of loads of other stuff too, stainless and chrome around the house and metal dash trims in the Mini and 3 series, (and the painted plastic trims and chrome flip switched in the mini), the TV screen and piano black surroundand, the on my gloss work tops after a proper clean (yes I am very domesticated/ anal about cleanliness!!!).

My wife thinks I am like the greek dad on my big fat greek wedding who thinks Window leans cures everything, but I do find it a very versatile product.

That said even after washing and claying my BMW the other day and then applying the AG glass wax/polish. I still have some spot stains on the glass when damp, any idea how to remove?, its no biggy though, fine when dry.


----------



## hallett

IPA :thumb:


----------



## nickka

Nilco Nilglas and a good clean microfibre - job done


----------



## David

Sandro said:


> Megs NXT glass cleaner is my first choice, i have AG Fast glass but dont get along with it as well as NXT.
> 
> ive used Last Touch on the outside of glass and it works great as said previously. never on the inside though.


The NXT glass cleaner is safe to use on aftermarket tint film - smells good also.

I'm using sterling products "pronto" glass cleaner at the momen, got it as a sample and it is good.

AG Glass polish if im polishing glass though


----------



## Tybo

Citrus Bling diluted at least 1:4 is the best i've come across.


----------



## Bigpikle

not used a vast number but AG Fast Glass and Mark V window cleaners are superb :thumb: Both clean extremely well and if you use a decent cloth then never smear


----------



## dps1973

RoverIain said:


> I use AG fast glass.A little spray on a cloth and wipe over.Job done.
> People fall into the trap of using way too much and it ends up smearing all over.


I agree there, fautless providing you dont go over board :thumb:


----------



## Tone

Einszett Glass polish for a deep clean
Megs Glass cleaner concentrate for a daily streak clean finish
Waffle weave MF

Job done!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

This looks interesting... for exterior glass

Invisible Glass Cleaner with Rain Repellent

For me, the Lusso Glass Cleaner is the best, but I haven't tried the MarkV...


----------



## Ebbe J

Megs Glass Cleaner Concentrate is what I use.. Tried Last Touch but it it's leaving a lot of silicones behind.. You can see it in bright sun light or by using a halogen.

The Glass Cleaner Concentrate is indeed very good, and as a bonus it smells good.
Anyway - it's probably one of the cheapest glass cleaners.


Kind regards,

Ebbe Jørgensen


----------



## Junkie

RoverIain said:


> I use AG fast glass.A little spray on a cloth and wipe over.Job done.
> People fall into the trap of using way too much and it ends up smearing all over.


Agreed :thumb:


----------



## Scottland

RussZS said:


> This looks interesting... for exterior glass
> 
> Invisible Glass Cleaner with Rain Repellent


Yeah I saw that the other day and thought it looked interesting, I'm after something to replace this Halfords Rain Repellent which is **** :lol:


----------



## Spirit Detailing

After years of car valeting, I've used loads of window polishes and cleaners and found them to be unreliable in different climate conditions. There are only two products that I keep on my shelf now and they are both great.

1. IPA 
2. 2/3 Water, 1/3 Distilled white vinegar (with a tiny drop of car shampoo for cling)

TBH, I use the vinegar mix most, but the trick is to use a MF towel that you keep specifically for cleaning windows, and wash separately to your buffing MFs. It leaves the glass sparkling and its cheap as chips....
and leaves you wanting a bag of chips as well!!


----------



## Guest

I'm too having good results with IPA at the moment, the only downside i'd report is it can sometimes lack cleaning certain deposits off glass, whereas a dedicated glass cleaner can get them off.

White vinegar is always good, we used white vinegar and a blob of fairy liquid, but i'll try the distilled water mix next time


----------



## Scottland

Does anyone know how Duragloss #751 stacks up?


----------



## Trodd69

I'm surprised that no-one has posted in favour of the two MF method for interior glass. I use a damp MF to scrub and clean the glass and a dry polishing MF to buff and "shine". I never get any stains as such on my interior glass so don't know if this method would work then but it always gets my windows gleaming and completely streak free.


----------



## Avanti

Trodd69 said:


> I'm surprised that no-one has posted in favour of the two MF method for interior glass. I use a damp MF to scrub and clean the glass and a dry polishing MF to buff and "shine". I never get any stains as such on my interior glass so don't know if this method would work then but it always gets my windows gleaming and completely streak free.


I'm surprised you have not noticed that people have posted the 2 cloth technique already, the 1st cloth does not have to be a microfibre , ion fact neither does the 2nd cloth.


----------



## Trodd69

Avanti said:


> I'm surprised you have not noticed that people have posted the 2 cloth technique already, the 1st cloth does not have to be a microfibre , ion fact neither does the 2nd cloth.


I did see the early post with the "Scrim" cloth but thought I would give my method using MFs as people will already have these and I've found this to be my favourite way of doing the glass. I guess I just thought that more people would clean their windows using some kind of variation of this - i.e. without using a chemical cleaning product.


----------



## Ross

Poorboys polish works fantastic on glass.


----------



## matwilliams

i just use AG fast glass and a roll of blue paper from halfords (not the whole roll at once obviously)

mat.


----------



## hovy///

The best and cheapest is Isopropyl Alcohol with water at a ratio of 1:1

(I clean horitontaly the interior windows and vertially the exterior windows so I know where the streaks, if any, may come from instead of jumping in and out of the car.)

Polish the window with Z-12 Clear-View Glass Polish (if needed)

If you get a better result than with this, I jump off a bridge


----------



## RedCloudMC

We have been using a variety of products with AG Fast Glass often being returned to. However, we have a new glass cleaner on trial at the mo that knocks socks off it. Watch this space - will tell more when I can! :thumb:


----------



## RedCloudMC

RedCloudMC said:


> We have been using a variety of products with AG Fast Glass often being returned to. However, we have a new glass cleaner on trial at the mo that knocks socks off it. Watch this space - will tell more when I can! :thumb:


We're now able to tell more. Try BRiLiANT glass cleaner! We've been using it on trial now for a little while and it's top drawer. Cuts through grime, haze etc with no smearing and leaves a very nice shine behind it.

See what you guys think.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## nicks16v

****** glas*

As somebody has already mentioned. Ive gone through the phase through the years of trying almost all the glass cleaners, all the ones mentioned. Found half a bottle of the above concentrate in the garage and thought lets give it a go. I've not used this stuff for about 5 years.
Hand on heart this stuff is great, Ive not tried every glass cleaner on this planet but have tried most of the specialist car ones and this by far is the easiest, most powerful and effortless glass cleaner that I have used. As mentioned in a previous post, it doesn't even need buffing off most of the time, spray on wipe over and everything is gone. Great product, well worth having.


----------



## wozza-vrs

AS Glass Clear works for me! Prefer over the AG stuff i tried.


----------



## fethead

OPT Instant detailer for me. Can be used on glass with great clear effect and on paint work, double bonus.:thumb:


----------



## BigLeegr

RedCloudMC said:


> We're now able to tell more. Try BRiLiANT glass cleaner! We've been using it on trial now for a little while and it's top drawer. Cuts through grime, haze etc with no smearing and leaves a very nice shine behind it.
> 
> See what you guys think.
> 
> Cheers :thumb:


"BRiLiANT - One L of a polish!" Cute!

But I haven't seen a listing on your site for the glass cleaner. It is not currently in the BRiLiANT range listing. Is it still "soon to be released?"

**Edit: I see it's listed now. £4.95 for 150 ml seems a bit steep, but I guess if it works well, and did all those houses, conservatory and cars with 1 bottle it wouldn't be so much per use.


----------



## Darranvps

Try the Comma Glass Cleaner, you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## shaqs77

im currently using megs nxt glass cleaner but i prefer ag's. not the spray but the thick liquid. its hard work but the finish is unbelieveable and lasts ages.


----------



## ashgregs72

I USE Streak Free Window Clean 16 oz

AND FIND YOU CANT BEAT IT

GET IT FROM DAVE @ http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/?Click=2781


----------



## Mark Collins

I use Autoglym glass cleaner and i find it great


----------



## Refined Detail

After using some when working with Tim from Envy the other day, I vote Espuma Crystal Green: http://www.espumadirect.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=11_15&products_id=25

No smears whatsoever in a spray on, wipe off product :thumb:


----------



## rtjc

Meguiars nxt spray cleaner & newspaper. Even Tesco & Asda own brand spray cleaners work well with newspaper, but nxt seems to stay cleaner for longer


----------



## Guest

Rich H said:


> After using some when working with Tim from Envy the other day, I vote Espuma Crystal Green: http://www.espumadirect.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=11_15&products_id=25
> 
> No smears whatsoever in a spray on, wipe off product :thumb:


Yes, a very good product.

Their Crystal Blue is also good, from what I gather having used both, the Crystal blue cleans a little better though isn't as streak-safe as crystal green, and often needs a final buff, whereas Crystal Green is very forgiving.

Both very good products :thumb:


----------



## sam_boss260

RosswithaOCD said:


> Poorboys polish works fantastic on glass.


How do you find PB Polish in remiving water spots? And are you applying by hand or machine?


----------



## gargreen7

Does any one have any products to add ten years on from this thread? I'm looking for a new glass cleaner. I can see to get rid of the difference in appearance outside of the wiper area.

To date, i've used;

*AG fast glass
Duragloss 751 rain repellent
Invisible glass*

The 751 has been my favourite but really looking for something new. I also want to give H2GO a try also.


----------



## camerashy

Probably not the best glass cleaner but I like the Power Maxed one.


----------



## Andyblue

I’ve some of the Power Maxed glass cleaner and it’s okay. 

Recently used DetailedOnline’s glass cleaner and was very effective. 

Bear car care glass cleaner is very nice to use, is alcohol based I think...


----------



## Fairtony

Andyblue said:


> I've some of the Power Maxed glass cleaner and it's okay.
> 
> Recently used DetailedOnline's glass cleaner and was very effective.
> 
> Bear car care glass cleaner is very nice to use, is alcohol based I think...


Another vote for the bear car care one. Could be worked in for a nice while and completely evaporated to nothing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radish293

This time of year I find a cleaner with a high alcohol content works better as it evaporates better. Auto Finesse Crystal is my go to at the moment. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## huxley309

Nilglass


----------



## Ryanpaule

Angelwax glass cleaner is brilliant

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

